# I think I messed up my goats horns...



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

We have had the biggest problem with my 7 mo old goats horns. She gets her head caught in the fence daily..but not because of her horns..she puts her head through the fence (I think it's hog fence) where the holes are smaller at the bottom and gets stuck because of her ears. I live on 6 acres of pasture...not mine..I rent and help with goats..a momma abandoned this one and I raised it because the vet taking care of the goats at the time had no time for her..so now I"m bonded and she's mine. It's so hard to keep her out of the fence...we have friends that rent the other house on the property at the top that will rescue her...but it was getting rediculous and I am worried about her. 

we tried taping a stick to her horns like we do the others..but they were too short and the stick woudl not stay. So my husband made this apparatus out of wood that goes across with two pegs down that are glued into this stretchy thick black rubber tubing and fit them over her horns. The first time she fed with the 25+ other goats they got knocked around and almost came off. She was super duper sore for us to touch them and screamed bloody murder. So we let her heal for a number of days and then got it put back on but this time he glued them to her horns. when we put them on her horn kind of felt loose on one side..but she woudl not let me touch it much. 

Now both my husband and I realized instead of sticking up..her horns and the bar are laying straight back down on top of her head. I don't know if this is a problem or not. another goat here with the bar taped on them..their horns have actually grown in a way that she can get out of the fence better now...it made one grow down more then the other because of the way I taped it..sort of like having braces. it wasn't intentional.

I'm just hoping we didn't cause a problem since they seem to have bent at the base  the short hairs sheep across the street was caught in the fence over and over and I don't know if his horn broke or if the owner cut it..but now that it's growing its laying down more and curling back over into his temple. I wonder if it will keep growing into his head. It makes me worry about changing the direction of my girls horns to something it wasn't suposed to be.

thanks for you advice....jamee


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow girl, that is a dilemma! I guess the new angle could be a problem depending on the shape of her horns naturally. Have you considered banding her horns? Maybe she would be safer with no horns at all.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't even know what that is....I'll talk to the care taker of the rest of the goats when he comes here to check them...maybe he knows. he says he is going to burn the horn buds on the new babies..but the other goats from before he started being the caretaker are already grown..so we just have to put sticks on them. It's just odd that so many other goats have had bars and sticks taped to thier horns very tightly for years...and they never got loose and fell. Perhaps she was too young.

thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The bar needs to be shorter perhaps. It sure can be a problem during feeding time with the chance of them getting bumped. I am sorry you are going thru this. We went through something similar and we were able to keep the PVC pipe on long enough just for her to break the habit of sticking in the fence and then we removed it. If we go on vacation or leave the goats long. .. I fix her horns up again before we go but with a shorter pipe.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

its not as long as others..we make it just long enough to not fit through the bigger fence holes...even if she turns her head a certain way she can still get through and caught..but she does that more if I'm right there and she is desperate for my attention. 

Her head is still small so I think it seems bigger then it is compared to other goats even though it's not. I made my husband shorten it because it worried me that she couldn't sleep well and put her head down. but with the extenders from her horn to the bar that kind of helped. Now I wonder how it works for her with it fallen down and pointing backwards laying down.

and now I don't know how we would get it off..my husband insisted on super gluing it. I feel horrible. But I was so worried I was going to find her dead stuck in the fence some day. 

jamee


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you have a picture? It sounds to me like either the bar was too tight and redirected the horn or there is a fracture or break at the base of the horn or scull. It could be from getting hit by another goat when her horns were already stressed from the bar. My doe Victoria was head butted by an older doe when she was six weeks old and fractured one of her horns at the scull. Just like you are explaining it wiggled and caused her allot of pain. It took four months to really heal and to this day she will not head butt anything or anyone. Her horn is tilted slightly back and out because of it. If you put a bar on her again be sure to check on it and make sure its not too tight and loosen it as her horns grow.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Also what is the bar made of? You might be able to dill some holes in it and get it to break in half from the center. Do NOT cut it with a saw as that will cause too much back and forth motion if her horns are injured. Make sure next time you put a bar on to get some Duct Tape or better yet Gorilla Tape to put it on.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

This might not help, or maybe it will?! My Pygmy wether was ALWAYS climbing through the fence... And then all the other animals would try to do the same thing! I finally took a yellow, electric fence post, and cut the tip off it a zip tied it to his collar! He has not escaped since!! AND the stick is super light!! Good luck with the little dumplin!! And ya know if worst comes to worst you could just turn her loose! They really do stay home better than most dogs!!!


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

the bar is a piece of thin wood with two wooden dowels going down into two rubber tubes that have been spaced out to the size of her horns. I was worried about my husband gluing them for when she grows. They fit her fine now..but we will need to get them off. 

I have a picture of before they fell down..I'll try and get a picture of them now and post both.

I usually usually use electric tape..or gorilla tape..but with her horns as short as they were..it woudln't stay on them...so thats why my husband decided to glue.

Fezz09...I'm not really understanding what you did. do you have a pic? I would love to find something else that works. Thats really interesting though about them staying close to home! I know my Baylee girl would sleep on the porch..she was raised in the house for 2 months. But we do have a dog up the street that is always off it's leash..makes me nervous..and we have a peach tree in the yard and I have read that the leaves are deadly. Plus my husband would be very upset that all his plants were eaten! She is great at taking walks though down our country road...she follows us very well still even though she wants to stop and eat everything.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

why not just put up electric fence? believe me..>>>>IT WORKS WONDERS!!!! I dont know if you saw my post a while back about my queen head butting everyone to the point that i couldnt take it anymore , and i tapped some foam pipe wrap to her horns and stuck a big chicken feather in top for a laugh?? It caused her to overheat...and i never wouldve known if i hadnt posted that funny pic on here and another member told me about it..i left it on her for just 1 day..after i read that it could hurt her i went and took it off right then.. She acted off for about 3 days after that...kindve skeered me that i really hurt her...What im saying is be careful with the tape...Those horns are a goats natural way of self controling their body temperature..I guarantee that if you run a couple of hot wires on the inside of that fence >>and twist a ground wire to the fence itself..>>SHE WILL STAY AWAY FROM THE FENCE!!! (and so will EVERYTHING ELSE!!)
BEST OF LUCK!!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not sure how your goat will react, but acetone nail polish remover takes off superglue, I would either soak it down or use a rag doused in it applied to her horns and lightly pull or rock the Stick to get it off. whatever you do good luck!


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

I had no idea about that with thier horns. This place is wayyyy to big to put electric fence around it..it's 6 acres! The other caretaker they had tried it in just one of the pastures that could be closed off...it took a ton of the stuff but it didn't work..it was not strong enough and there kept being breaks in the line..the goats kept getting all stuck in the electric fence..since it's really pliable it would get somehow tangled and knotted like crazy around them.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

The MAJORITY of the time when an electric fence isnt strong enough is due to a bad ground.(read up on the PROPER WAY to ground a fence charger...Youll be amazed at the number of ground rods that are supposed to be used and the distance they should spread for a "PERFECT GROUND"...Thats why i say use the fence itself as a ground.Its like laying your hand across both terminals on the fence charger....It will LITE THEIR BUTT UP EVERYTIME!!! A drought wont make any difference in the jolt they will get when they touch the wire and the fence at the same time..Its 100% effective I PROMISE!!! Try what im telling you in the pasture that can be closed off with a decent fence charger and your problems will go away..


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

I came back to try and post some pics and I don't see my last reply to the electric fence. Can't do it because it's 6 acres of property. 

Here are some pictures..I'm nost sure what order they are going to show up in..but there should be two with her horn bar freshly put on...one is with her by some vegetation stuck in the fence. Then the other three are from today. Now that I have read about banding the horns I'm wondering if this has kind of acted like that since it's a tight rubber tubing. I'm worried though at how much we have covered them up since fd123 mentioned how they regulate temp through horns..I had no idea! I've got to have my husband get them off when he comes home. I don't think she will overheat now..its been cold and windy and rainy right now for the past 5 days.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

MOgoatlady said:


> I'm not sure how your goat will react, but acetone nail polish remover takes off superglue, I would either soak it down or use a rag doused in it applied to her horns and lightly pull or rock the Stick to get it off. whatever you do good luck!


Okay..will try this..my husband says there is about a 1/2 an inch between where the dowel goes into the rubber tubing..and before her horns start..so he should be able to snip it off..then we can work on the rest when I'm cuddling her in my lap with the nail polish remover.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

fd123 said:


> The MAJORITY of the time when an electric fence isnt strong enough is due to a bad ground.(read up on the PROPER WAY to ground a fence charger...Youll be amazed at the number of ground rods that are supposed to be used and the distance they should spread for a "PERFECT GROUND"...Thats why i say use the fence itself as a ground.Its like laying your hand across both terminals on the fence charger....It will LITE THEIR BUTT UP EVERYTIME!!! A drought wont make any difference in the jolt they will get when they touch the wire and the fence at the same time..Its 100% effective I PROMISE!!! Try what im telling you in the pasture that can be closed off with a decent fence charger and your problems will go away..


The gal who was taking care of them when we tried with the fence came out so many times to try and get it all grounded right and she could never do it. It's not my fencing..it's hers and she moved to wyoming and took it with her. These aren't all my goats and I can't afford to electric fence even for the pasture which can be closed off..it's huge! She couldn't even do the whole section ..so ran a ground wire or something to attach it to the other end all along the fence and still she had loads of fencing. filled up the back of her truck with it.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

jonara said:


> Okay..will try this..my husband says there is about a 1/2 an inch between where the dowel goes into the rubber tubing..and before her horns start..so he should be able to snip it off..then we can work on the rest when I'm cuddling her in my lap with the nail polish remover.


Looking at how it is on there you may consider using a very sharp blade (exacto knife?) to slice the tubing, and try to work up the edges, it looks like it would be difficult to get the acetone under it otherwise. its an ingenious setup, i'm sorry it hasn't worked.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That tubing appears to have acted like banding her horns would have. Being a baby, her horns are rich with blood supply to promote growth, if you can get the apparatus off without really causing her pain, it would be best but her horns will likely either fall off completely or end up staying in the position they are and not totally attached.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

MOgoatlady said:


> Looking at how it is on there you may consider using a very sharp blade (exacto knife?) to slice the tubing, and try to work up the edges, it looks like it would be difficult to get the acetone under it otherwise. its an ingenious setup, i'm sorry it hasn't worked.


yeah you are right...it will probably take some time to work at it. Hubby was pretty darn proud of his invention but I guess production will stop ;-) He was trying so hard to make something for her that worked...this is our little girl! lol! He loves her so much and I think it's adorable..He likes the goats and will do a lot for them..but he helped me raise this one..she had pnemonia and slept beside our bed for two weeks..and in our bed each morning of that.. so you know how it goes..she stole his heart


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

liz said:


> That tubing appears to have acted like banding her horns would have. Being a baby, her horns are rich with blood supply to promote growth, if you can get the apparatus off without really causing her pain, it would be best but her horns will likely either fall off completely or end up staying in the position they are and not totally attached.


so it acted like it..but too far up. If I left them on they would fall off but grow funny yeah? I'm hoping I can get the bands on far down even though her horns have bent to lay on top of her head. There is a little room..I can put my finger underneath. but the bend is at her skull it seems.

If they stay on not totally attached and I don't band them.. could that be dangerous? with no band on there to slowly work on the process..if they got knocked off the rest of the way would that artery bleed too much? 

jamee


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh jamee, you poor thing. I think getting the bar off is the best idea for right now, and see how the horns lay without the bar attached. Just snip the bar off if possible and leave the tubing alone for now, until she hurts less, it won't bother her i don't think. Goats do regulate their heat through their horns but there are plenty of hornless goats out there that do not have a problem. That WAS a really neat setup though and should have worked really well. Anyway get a good look at the angle of the horns and then imagine the direction of growth. If you think that they may grow in to the body or interfere with her natural movements, you will have to remove them. It does seem like the horns are broken at the skull so I have no idea if banding would be easier the same or harder as a consequence, but I think I would try it. I do understand that you have to do something and changing the fencing is not an option. Is there a small, safe pen that you can use for a while until you have solved the horn dilemma? I HATE that you have to deal with this, but you sound like such a concerned and loving goat mama that I am sure you will figure it out. Good luck.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Used2bmimi said:


> Oh jamee, you poor thing. I think getting the bar off is the best idea for right now, and see how the horns lay without the bar attached. Just snip the bar off if possible and leave the tubing alone for now, until she hurts less, it won't bother her i don't think. Goats do regulate their heat through their horns but there are plenty of hornless goats out there that do not have a problem. That WAS a really neat setup though and should have worked really well. Anyway get a good look at the angle of the horns and then imagine the direction of growth. If you think that they may grow in to the body or interfere with her natural movements, you will have to remove them. It does seem like the horns are broken at the skull so I have no idea if banding would be easier the same or harder as a consequence, but I think I would try it. I do understand that you have to do something and changing the fencing is not an option. Is there a small, safe pen that you can use for a while until you have solved the horn dilemma? I HATE that you have to deal with this, but you sound like such a concerned and loving goat mama that I am sure you will figure it out. Good luck.


yes I do have a small section right off of my backyard. I had her in it when she started getting caught a lot. As it appears now..I think they would just grow straight back. I don't know what to do with this girl..even with out horns unless her head grows some more..she will keep just getting her head stuck in the bottom part of the hog fence because it's actually her ears causing the problem right now..they bend flat going in..but there is a ridge coming out so she get stuck. the bar just make it not even an option.

Thank you so much mimi for your kind words..it's nice to talk to other goat mommas. It's amazing how these creatures can feel like your actual children. Baylee is now 8 months and she still nuzzles all around my neck...nose down my top and just keeps her head there..I guess she misses my smell? (I raised her in the house for 2 months) and she always goes for my left earlobe  silly girl!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I wish you lived closer so i could help you with your fence! It looks like in the pics that her horns have broken at the skull to me also..I think your hubby made a neat thing to try and stop her.. I think even if he had epoxy'ed the bar to the top of her horns the outcome wouldve been the same with this girl..Shes just very determined it appears..If it were me in this situation..id try and remove the cross bar on top to where you have enough room to get bands to the base of both of her horns.. I wouldnt even worry too much about removing the rubber tubbing if it caused her too much pain at this point. The horns will die and fall off either way.. But id definatly do what ever it took to get some bands on her horns..Im sorry your having to deal with this ...Best of Luck!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think that you need to band her horns. You already did accidently. If they are fractured they will die off. If not they may heal. 
The bottems of hog panels are a great place to use the hundreds of baling twines that build up. Just start lashing crosses into every square until nobody can get their heads out of the smaller squares. Or you can put the cheap vinyl chicken fencing over the bottom couple feet of panels.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

How is your goat doing?


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

fd123 said:


> I wish you lived closer so i could help you with your fence! It looks like in the pics that her horns have broken at the skull to me also..I think your hubby made a neat thing to try and stop her.. I think even if he had epoxy'ed the bar to the top of her horns the outcome wouldve been the same with this girl..Shes just very determined it appears..If it were me in this situation..id try and remove the cross bar on top to where you have enough room to get bands to the base of both of her horns.. I wouldnt even worry too much about removing the rubber tubbing if it caused her too much pain at this point. The horns will die and fall off either way.. But id definatly do what ever it took to get some bands on her horns..Im sorry your having to deal with this ...Best of Luck!!


oh wow..that is just so sweet of you to say! It's not even my fence to fix (tho hubby and I have fixed our fair share of it over the years)..but the poor guy taking care of the goats has a lot of work ahead of him with this huge tree. I feel badly for him. The landlord wants someone to raise the goats and sell them to make enough money to rent the pasture from him..at the same time he NEEDS the goats here for ag land rates on his taxes and water and to keep his 6 acres mowed down. He's on the mainland..so he really is dependent on having someone take care of them. After the last person who used to do it moved away I asked my friend to do it because I knew he had goats at his place and that he doesn't have a problem selling them..yet at the same time he is an animal lover and is very humane and would respect which goats I say not to sell out of the bunch that I am close to. ..but really it's just not gonna happen the way my land lord wants it to and I think he should be paying someone to take care of his goats rather then expect money out of it..we are doing him a favor. they are too much work and money to feed and keep healthy and then problems like this tree...there are just not enough babies being born year round to make enough money to make it to rent the pasture. The goats are all tiny too from being interbred so it's gonna be a while before we get some normal sized ones. So I know my friend does his best..but he's not always in the position to afford all it takes either..so I have been sharing my grain and hay that I buy for my two that I raised with the rest of the 21 goats as much as I can..and like right now at his request I have one of the other mommas kept in my backyard with her baby and I'm feeding her daily.

Anyways..I don't know what happened..lol..I just found myself in this very interesting situation for the past 3 years when I moved here and barely just knew there were goats out there somewhere..but I have to say I am not complaining because I never thought I would get an experience like this.

So to catch everyone up....we cut the rubber tubing just below the wooden dowel and got the cross bar off..because it was glued in. So she has the other half of the rubber tubing still on her horns. We held her pretty tight...but didn't have to.she didn't complain and use her strength to get away like she usually does..so they must have healed a lot. So now just have to watch and see what happens to them and keep an eye on her when I let her out in the big pasture.

Question...so the horns may die off as is..but probably just below the tubing right? That means there will still be a section of them..like an inch or so...will those little nubs keep growing?

as far as the bailing twines...and the bottom of the fence..that may be a great idea in other situations..but in case you missed it in one of my other posts..this is fencing around 6 acres with more fencing in between to section it off 6 different ways. that would take millions of bailing twines ..and I only just bought my first bail of hay last month ;-)

jamee


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow. I'm glad to hear that you got the cross bar off. I'd keep working on the other bars. Horns are funny things, they look and feel solid, but it doesn't take much pressure in the right direction for them to break or snap off completely. Her horns definetly look broken, and may dry up and fall off. In which case you may end up with a dehorned goat, or one with stubs. In the other hand, the horns may just continue to grow in the laid back direction.

About 8 months ago, I volunteered to help a friend show some goats in a production sale. I fell in love with one of the doelings he had picked. She was a beautiful, tenacious little brat who would not be forced into being tame. I was a little sad that there was no way I could buy her at the sale. The day before the goats were to go to the sale, she was in a squeeze chute getting trimmed, and broke her horn. She was replaced with another goat for the sale, and turned back out where her owner thought the rest of the horn would dry up and fall off.

She's my goat now, but the horn never came off despite the bad break. I attached a picture of her for reference. I have to watch the horn closely as she grows because she could be at risk of it growing in to her skull, but as long as there's clearance, she'll be my little 3 horned goat.

As far as your girl goes, if her horns don't fall off, you may find that she doesn't get stuck in the fence anymore. I have a few goats whose horns naturally lay back, and they seem to be able to easily get their head in and out of the fence.


----------



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't know if this is the same or not, but we learned that if you tape the bottom of a cows horn, right up next to the head near the hair, the horn will eventually fall off on it's own. I don't know if you could try something like that for your goat, but it sounds like it might be better than the horn coming around too far.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

SCRMG that is so sweet you ended up getting to have her. So she has THREE horns? I can't tell in the picture. Thats wierd!

I have seen a few of the teenager goats with a horn suddenly loosing it's tip or almost half gone. I feel bad knowing that means they probably were stuck in the fence and we weren't there to help.

If one does break down low and start bleeding badly..what do you do for it?

I would LOVE for Baylees horns to fall all the way off and for her to be dehorned..that would make all this worth it. and her pain..poor thing  Now her head just needs to grow more so she can stop getting her ears stuck in the small fence holes..can't do an ear-ectomy ;-) and she is 1/4 lamancha..but didn't get the short ears..so go figure she has a problem getting her ears stuck..the only goat I have had a problem with this in 3 1/2 years!

Here is a pic of her after we took the bar off ..interested in dads quad silly girl she always wants up..not just up on things..shes always putting her feet up on a fence post and looking up to the sky and pawing at the sky...I think she wants to walk like a human. And then a pic of her as a baby with my cat Crash.

thank you so much again for all of your support here...I really appreciate it!! :hugs::hi5:

Jamee


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, she was a tiny little thing! Keep us posted about what happens with her!


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Used2bmimi said:


> Wow, she was a tiny little thing! Keep us posted about what happens with her!


she was really small...she fit in premie onesies and diapers at first ...I think this was the next size up. Her back teeth took forever to come in so she couldn't chew grass for a long time. The vet said she thought she was premature. She's big now though!


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

Your girl is beautiful, and it sounds like you guys have done a great job with her. The one goat I told you about is not really 3 horned, but looks like it since the broken piece runs along the middle of her head while the stump is still growing in the right direction. Personally, I love goat horns. I've found that each set is unique to the goat, and in my older does, they are like growth rings on a tree. They kind of give me a little insight on how the goat was cared for in the past. With that in mind, even I'll admit that my little psycho girl has a messed up set... 

As far as your question about what to do if a horn comes off and is a bloody mess, I've only ever experienced that once, and I still cringe at the thought. I had a little wild doeling that I had caught to vaccinate. She was struggling quite a bit, so I grabbed her horn with the intention of swinging her body around trapping her head between my knees. I'd vaccinated over 50 goats at this point, and had done this for at least half of them. Well, as soon as I pushed her body, this girl went into a roll away from me. I felt the horn give under my hand like it was nothing. I immediately let go, and watched her run away, bleeding with the horn bent away from her head. 

My husband and I decided that the best thing to do was take the band aid approach and remove the rest of the horn. It probably would have dried up and died anyway since it was barely attached, but everytime she bumped it, it was going to hurt her. So we pulled her out, and quickly cut the remaining horn off. It was horrible, but done in an instant. We then used flour to stop the bleeding (we used to use a blood stop powder until a vet told us this worked better), covered it in iodine (more pain, but the liquid gets where a gel won't, and it helps to dry up the stump), and dosed her with banamine. By the next day, she was sore, but no longer in the kind of pain she had been in. We kept it clean, and she's just fine today. A stump grew back in place of her horn.

Later, a friend told me using the dehorning iron at the time would have cauterized the wound, and prevented the stump that grew back. 

For your girl, the break seems to have healed, and I would just give her time to see if the horns fall off or continue to grow.

On getting her head stuck, I've noticed two things with my goats. Out of 100 girls, it's the same 2 or 3 that tend to get stuck. Also, these girls tend to do it in the same place over and over again. Typically, it will be in a place like your first picture where a yummy bush is growing on both sides of the fence, or just close enough on the other side that they can reach it. I know patching 6 acres of hog fence that doesn't belong to you isn't a good option, bur watch your girl. If she's putting her head through the same few places, you may be able to get away with just patching those areas. Good luck with your girl.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It sure sounds like you've had more than your fair share in this ordeal, and for that I sympathize with you!. As scrmg said if it's the same place all the time you could "rig' that section of fence. I have one doe who climbs my 4 ' fence (she is a netherland so she's not big) which is that horse fence where the holes are only 2x4"; due to that she's in a hot wired pen of about 100x60'. I feel bad but that's all I can do with her. It appears you have field fence which is tough to keep small guys in, I have it in places here where my smaller goats are. I had 2 that would try to get out the same area, and I finally put 2' high chicken wire on the inside and zip tied it up. My little pen where my little boys were could get right out (they were just weaned), for them I had to break down and buy that orange plastic construction fence until they were big enough not to bolt through it. If she's using the same spot try and patch it, if she's using that spot to get to a particular bush, maybe just remove that bush? 
Wish I had better solutions for you. Hang in there.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

It's not the same spot each time..just whereever some grass happens to be growing on the other side that she wants to reach. That pic of her by the vegetation was just some treats the caretaker brought for them. 

Good to know about the flour!

Today she got stuck in the gate..which has that fencing over it..she was trying to get to me..and now that her horns are laying down..it acted like a hook  As I tried to get her off of it I could feel it still wobbly a little. I had to let her out today but put her in the corral for night time..my other goat I raised (Panda) had her baby about 8 days early..so I have them in my back area. If I leave Baylee and her little friend Squirtle that hangs with her (he's so small..will never grow much and gets sick easy) then they harrass the mom and go into the kennel my husband built for momma and new babies and eat her food all up. 

And now I might be posting a new thread for help..Panda is the first doe I've seen take forever to finish releasing all of her placenta. It's been over 12 hours now..it will hang low then suck right back up. It's her first baby and I'm sure she is deficient in a lot of things as most of these goats are here. I love these guys but it sure is constant...and I"m sick right now..human mommas/goat mommas really have no time to be sick!


----------

